# Happy Birthday Jinx!!



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

It is so hard to believe this little fluffy guinea pig turned into this gorgeous girl I have next to me. She is already 1 year old can you believe it??? Never does a day go by I'm not eternally grateful for her. Jinx I love you so much happy birthday my sweet girl.

Happy Birthday to the other J's. Saber hope your mommy does something extra special I was gonna make pupcakes and mail them out but I completely got side tracked lol.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, a year already.... CRAZY!

Give her a Happy Birthday hug from me and her 'sisters'....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

HaPPy BirthDaY to Jinx and the rest of the Wildhaus J's!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, hope that you have a good one. :birthday:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

time flies!! HAPPY WOOFDAY PRETTY GIRL and many many more!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jinx, you pretty girl!!!!!!!!

:cake:


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Happy Bday Jinx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (and also the rest of her litter!)


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jinx!!!! :happyboogie:


:birthday:


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

:birthday:
Happy Birthday Jinx!! (and the rest of the J's!)

Geez before I know it Rayne will be 1, where the heck did puppyhood go?!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, one year? Happy first Birthday Jinx!! Keep your Mamma on her toes!

And happy Birthday to all the gorgeous and amazing J's!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx says Thank you everyone! LUCIA!! She sooo does not need anyone encouraging her on keeping me on my toes.. did you see her "resource guarding" picture? This crazy dog definitely keeps my guard up without any encouragement.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

You have a beautiful girl and Happy Birthday to Jinx!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Jinx. Wishing many more happy years for you. Chloe sends kisses.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Jinx! I didn't realize she shares a birthday with Halo!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday beautiful  Hope you got totally spoiled today!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to a most beautiful girl!! I always love seeing her pictures!!





:birthday: :cake:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jinx! November's a great month for birthdays!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

happy birthday pretty girl!!!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy birthday to my favorite sister!!! (from Saber)


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you everyone!! She was TOTALLY spoiled (as if anyone didnt expect it lol)

YAY so glad our favorite pupper finally showed up we were waiting for you Saber!! Just wasn't complete without you to share it with.

Debbie I had no clue Halo shared a birthday (well guess we share it since shes older lol) I just saw ur thread happy birthday beautiful girl... all these rockstars born on 11-9 we should make it a national holiday.. who'll sign the petition?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday Jinx!

Now where are the pic's please?!!!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy birthday. :happybirthday: .


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy First Birthday, Jinx!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

It is Rockstar Puppy Day from henceforth! I am waiting for pics too


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday to one of the cutest puppies ever!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this... Happy Belated birthday pretty girl!! 













_Where are the pictures?_


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jinx!

Mary


----------

